# intervenir (foto, cuadro)



## Cointreau

Hola / Bonjour,

  En el medio del arte de los países hisanoparlantes se utiliza con frecuencia la expresión _*intervenir*_ una fotografía, un espacio o una imagen, cuando a cualquiera de estas obras en cuestión se le agrega un trabajo suplementario. En el caso de añadir algunas pinceladas de pintura acrílica sobre una fotografía, ello con el fin de transformar su estética original, se dice entonces que es una _fotografía intervenida al acrílico_.

 Mis investigaciones sobre alguna palabra o expresión en francés que pueda equiparar el uso que le damos a la palabra _intervenir_ en español han sido inútiles. Alguien de ustedes puede orientarme en esta búsqueda? 

Muchas gracias.


  Dans le milieu de l'art aux pays hispanophones, on y utilise souvent l'expression _*intervenir (?)*_ une photo, un espace ou une image, lorsque l'on y ajoute un travail supplémentaire afin de transformer l'oeuvre en question. Par exemple, si on veut modifier l'esthétique d'une photo avec quelques touches de peinture à l'acrylique, on dit alors que _la photo a été *intervenue (?)* à l'acrylique.
_Malgré les recherches que j'ai fait, je ne parviens toujours pas à trouver un mot ou expression en français qui peut avoir le même sens du mot _intervenir_ que l'on donne en espagnol dans le contexte de l'art.

 y a-t-il quelqu'un qui peut répondre à cette question? 

 Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Cuando modificas  una fotografía, para mejorarla (o destrozarla, según), o añadir algo, se dice en francés: *faire une /des retouches(s) sur une photo*, o *retoucher une photo*. (si es que es equivalente a *retocar una foto*, expresión que usamos en España)
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/retoucher
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=retocar

Creo que es el término qui andas buscando, pero espera más ayudas, por fa. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Cuando modificas  una fotografía, para mejorarla (o destrozarla, según), o añadir algo, se dice en francés: *faire une /des retouches(s) sur une photo*, o *retoucher une photo*. (si es que es equivalente a *retocar una foto*, expresión que usamos en España)
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/retoucher
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=retocar
> 
> Creo que es el término qui andas buscando, pero espera más ayudas, por fa.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Suscribo la totalidad de lo dicho por *Gévy*, sin retoques ni _*retouches*_.


----------



## Cointreau

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Cuando modificas  una fotografía, para mejorarla (o destrozarla, según), o añadir algo, se dice en francés: *faire une /des retouches(s) sur une photo*, o *retoucher une photo*. (si es que es equivalente a *retocar una foto*, expresión que usamos en España)
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/retoucher
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=retocar
> 
> Creo que es el término qui andas buscando, pero espera más ayudas, por fa.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Hola Gévy,

   Gracias por tu respuesta. El término retocar / retoucher lo conozco bien en francés y español. No obstante que el sentido que me comentas con respecto a retocar un cuadro o una foto es correcto en ambos idiomas, dicha acepción hace más bien referencia a el hecho de corregir, restaurar o detallar una obra en particular. 
   Me parece que el sentido que se le da a la palabra intervenir exclusivamente en la jerga del arte de los países hispanoparlantes, y la cual estoy buscando, tiene más que ver con el hecho de retomar una obra para transformarla con cualquier otra(s) técnica(s). No simplemente corregirla, restaurarla o detallarla. Lo curioso es que tampoco en inglés existe algún término que pueda equiparar el sentido que en este contexto se le da a la palabra intervenir.

saludos.

Rodrigo.


----------



## Cointreau

Hola Víctor,
   No había visto su respuesta pues aún no estoy completamente familiarizado con el uso de este foro. Le agradezco su participación, aunque como podrá advertirlo en el comentario que le hice a Gévy, aún me siento obligado a investigar sobre un término que pueda aproximarse a lo que deseo expresar en francés. 

Buen día.

Rodrigo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Entiendo tus reticencias, *Rodrigo*, pero no creo que exista un verbo específico para ese sentido de *intervenir*. 

Por lo tanto, te quedan verbos del estilo _améliorer, décorer, garnir_, etc.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Cointreau said:


> Me parece que el sentido que se le da a la palabra intervenir exclusivamente en la jerga del arte de los países hispanoparlantes, y la cual estoy buscando, tiene más que ver con el hecho de retomar una obra para transformarla con cualquier otra(s) técnica(s). No simplemente corregirla, restaurarla o detallarla.


- revisiter
(Según entiendo de la definición que das. No conocía intervenir en este sentido, con precauciones, pues)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## María Isa

Hola,

No sé si ya hayas encontrado el término pero en caso de que no me da gusto decirte que en inglés es photo-intervention, el cual he descubierto debido a mis inquietudes por encontrar información y ejemplos visuales sobre el tema, en francés aun no sé como podría traducirse, probé con: art d'intervention (como sabes es un término más general e involucra intervenir espacios, hacer performance, etc.) para ver si encontraba el término específico para la fotografía pero no sucedió. Espero que en cuanto alguien lo sepa nos lo deje saber.

Saludos!

MJ


----------



## totor

Tengo exactamente el mismo problema que Cointreau.

Aquí les muestro a un artista argentino que es un especialista en la 'intervención' de carteles publicitarios, y necesitaba saber si la palabra 'intervenir', idéntica en ambos idiomas, puede tener ese sentido también en francés.






Según lo dicho por Gévy, Víctor Pérez y Martine, la respuesta es no.

Sin embargo, sí me gustó la sugerencia de Martine:


Cintia&Martine said:


> - revisiter
> (Según entiendo de la definición que das. No conocía intervenir en este sentido, con precauciones, pues)


Así que le hago caso a la precaución mentada por Martine, y la pregunta del millón es saber si un francés, al leer esta frase: _Green Carpet_ « Empreinte originaire » (action social) : elle convoque des organisations représentatives des peuples originaires à *revisiter* des tapis rouges avec des empreintes de peinture verte provenant de leurs chaussures originaires, la entendería.


----------



## swift

“Revisiter” es mirar bajo otra luz, no necesariamente modificar o añadir a lo que ya existe. Yo diría “détourner” o “resignifier”.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Yo diría “détourner” o “resignifier”.


Perfecto, José.

Es posible, pero veremos qué dice un francés. Me temo que nuestra opinión de hispanohablantes está muy teñida por lo que escuchamos a diario.

De cualquier manera tomo nota de ambas, sobre todo de 


swift said:


> “resignifier”


que me parece la que más se acerca, porque eso es lo que hace un artista como Oscar Brahim: al intervenir, está resignificando el mensaje original.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> lo que escuchamos a diario


En mi caso, programas de debates y documentales en francés. 😛 Me inclinaría por “resignifier” para este caso concreto. En otros, usaría “détourner”.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Me inclinaría por “resignifier” para este caso concreto


Si ningún francoparlante da su parecer te voy a hacer caso, José.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En francés, hasta donde yo sé, y volviendo al punto de partida se habla de *photographie manipulée*.



totor said:


> y la pregunta del millón es saber si un francés, al leer esta frase:_ Green Carpet_ « Empreinte originaire » (action social) : elle convoque des organisations représentatives des peuples originaires à *revisiter* des tapis rouges avec des empreintes de peinture verte provenant de leurs chaussures originaires, la entendería.



Lo siento Totor pero yo no la entiendo por mucho que conozca el movimiento de marras. ¿Serías tan amable de poner la frase original?


----------



## totor

Tiens ! Voilà une Française, la chère Athos !

Salut, Athos ! et à tes pieds !

Et voilà la phrase originelle :

_Green Carpet_ “Huella originaria” (acción social): convoca a organizaciones representativas de los pueblos originarios a intervenir alfombras rojas con huellas de pintura verde procedentes de sus calzados originarios.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Esto no tiene buena solución. No encuentro nada adecuado en francés y tampoco tengo nada claro si se trata de revisiter / resignifier o  *transfigurer*.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Si ningún francoparlante da su parecer te voy a hacer caso, José.


La única otra opción sería “se réapproprier”. Di muchísimas clases sobre arte y cultura y leí toneladas de artículos en revistas especializadas. Algo me quedó de todo ello.


----------



## totor

Dommage, ma chère Athos, mais il faut que je me demène, parce que je dois le faire.


Athos de Tracia said:


> transfigurer


me semble un peu trop spécifique.

Tal vez el problema es que estas cosas no existen en Europa, y por eso no hay ninguna palabra que lo ilustre.

Y tampoco me gusta demasiado


swift said:


> se réapproprier


porque esta gente no se está apropiando de nada.

A mi juicio, lo que hace es resignificar lo que tomó, y creo que esa es la palabra que lo define, José.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Tal vez el problema es que estas cosas no existen en Europa


En Europa se apropian los diseños, las artesanías y muchísimas otras manifestaciones del patrimonio cultural de los pueblos originarios y esto es así desde la Conquista. Existe la apropiación cultural y el white-washing, pero está normalizado.


----------



## totor

De lo que me decís, José, deduzco que lo que nosotros, los argentinos, llamamos 'intervención', en Costa Rica por lo menos no existe, porque lo que hace Oscar Brahim no es apropiarse de


swift said:


> los diseños, las artesanías y muchísimas otras manifestaciones del patrimonio cultural de los pueblos originarios


ni muchísimo menos, y si pudieras ver personalmente, no en imágenes chicas y de mala definición, cómo este muchacho 'interviene' los afiches te darías cuenta.

Ahora bien, la frase que yo estoy traduciendo al francés 'adopta' esa palabra cuya traducción yo intento descubrir, así como lo intentó con poco éxito el mexicano Cointreau (por lo menos que nosotros sepamos, porque no se preocupó en hacérnoslo saber, y todo quedó en esos pocos posts), pero no la abarca en su plenitud, y creo que eso te confunde porque, como dicen los franceses, me parece que tu mélanges les torchons avec les serviettes, 'intervenir' no es precisamente apropiarse de lo que vos decís, porque lo que dice esa frase es precisamente lo contrario, que los pueblos originarios hacen eso con lo que es más representativo de la civilización occidental: la alfombra roja donde desfilan las estrellas de cine o cualquier celebrity en sus 15 minutos de fama.

Ellos no se la apropian, no la transfiguran, y tampoco la manipulan, lo que hacen es resignificarla, diciéndoles a los occidentales "¿ven?, esto es lo que nosotros hacemos con sus objetos, no nos quedamos con ellos, sino que les ponemos nuestra marca, y al hacerlo le damos otro significado".

Addendum: Tal vez la palabra correcta en francés, en todo caso, y de ser esa la elegida, sea re-signifier.


----------



## swift

No, Víctor. Lo que digo es que, como indicaste, la intervención que vos y yo conocemos no existe como tal en Europa; lo que existe allá son formas de apropiación cultural. Digamos, si un colectivo de personas indígenas se reapropia el concepto de alfombra roja para dejar sus huellas con sus calzados originarios, no es apropiación cultural: es una intervención y una resignificación. En cambio, si un grupo de europeos usara diseños y motivos de —por ejemplo— textiles mayas y se los reapropiara agregándoles pedrería de origen africano—por ejemplo—, eso sería apropiación cultural, no una intervención.


----------



## totor

Ah, entonces sí que entendí mal, José, y te pido disculpas, porque entendí que estabas diciendo exactamente lo contrario   .


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Tal vez el problema es que estas cosas no existen en Europa, y por eso no hay ninguna palabra que lo ilustre.



Claro que existen y  por descontado el concepto de intervención artística (intervention artistique).

El problema es que no me consta que exista un verbo como en español y sigo con muchas dudas porque, al fin y al cabo, el  Proyecto Green Carpet  realiza  _performances _para lograr sus fines y dicho sea de paso con una tremenda difusión gracias la colaboración de muchas instituciones francesas.


----------



## swift

Aclaro, por las dudas, que a lo que me refería con que “estas cosas no existen” era a las intervenciones de pueblos originarios. A menos que se demuestre que por ahí andan colectivos celtas haciendo intervenciones artísticas de calzadas romanas. 😂

Desde luego que la intervención artística se da, no solo en Europa sino en muchas otras partes del mundo, pero conceptualmente y hasta en un plano más antropológico no son equiparables las intervenciones de afiches con las de una alfombra roja por parte de pueblos originarios.

(A lo que voy es a que esta no es una intervención cualquiera y a que —a lo mejor— eso se debe expresar de alguna forma con el verbo que se escoja.)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> lo que dice esa frase es precisamente lo contrario, que los pueblos originarios hacen eso con lo que es más representativo de la civilización occidental: la alfombra roja donde desfilan las estrellas de cine o cualquier celebrity en sus 15 minutos de fama.
> 
> Ellos no se la apropian, no la transfiguran, y tampoco la manipulan, lo que hacen es resignificarla, diciéndoles a los occidentales "¿ven?, esto es lo que nosotros hacemos con sus objetos, no nos quedamos con ellos, sino que les ponemos nuestra marca, y al hacerlo le damos otro significado".



Siguiendo con el tema y, sobre todo, dentro del contexto del proyecto "Green Carpet". Como siempre digo, puedo estar totalmente equivocada pero por lo que se desprende de las declaraciones de su creador, la idea no es dar otro significado a la "red carpet" sino más bien mandarla al infierno por lo que representa y sustituirla por la "Green Carpet". 


> *¿Qué es el Proyecto Green Carpet?*
> 
> Es un dispositivo artístico-comunicacional del artista argentino Jorge Caterbetti que se propone sustituir la «red carpet».


Home

Por otra parte, en una de sus redes sociales con motivo de una de las_ performances _escribe: 



> Merci *** d'avoir été le premier à entamer la transformation du tapis rouge!


----------



## totor

Queridos amigos, gracias por sus intervenciones, que me han ayudado mucho.

Según el autor, Jorge Caterbetti, en palabras textuales:



> Re-signifier está perfecta!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pues ya está. Pero esto  no cuadra con ninguna de las muchas explicaciones que da él mismo sobre su proyecto. 

Por otra parte, y hablando de re-signifier (y en particular la intervención de jprr en ese hilo con la que estoy plenamente de acuerdo):
Resignificación / resignificar


----------



## totor

Muy interesante el contrapunto entre JP y Henry Days, Athos, pero debo decirte que, en esta cuestión específica, acuerdo más con el último que con el primero, tal vez porque tanto este como Jorge Caterbetti y yo, los tres somos porteños…

Fíjate lo que él pone:


Henry Days said:


> Hoy en día en Buenos Aires es muy común que se use el verbo "resignificar" en un sentido activo, de dar un nuevo sentido a las palabras, mientras que "reinterpretar" es pasivo en comparación con ese sentido activo de "resignificar".


Y aunque tú creas que no, a mi juicio sí cuadra.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

*El autor siempre manda *pero me resulta chocante cuando leo esto porque, evidentemente aquí no vale _re-signifier:_



> El proyecto Green Carpet, propone la intervención digital de imágenes icónicas del uso de la red carpet alrededor del mundo, sustituyendo en cada una, solamente el clásico color rojo de la alfombra por el color verde compuesto por R: 32%, G: 206%, B: 54% (20ce36)



Y todo lo anterior ...
El Proyecto

o esto:


> el proyecto Green Carpet busca «desarticular paradigmas sobre los que se sustenta el poder y la sociedad contemporánea y que circulan casi inconscientemente en nuestra vida diaria» dice el artista argentino Jorge Caterbetti a cargo de esta expresión, y agrega que se trata de «símbolos legalizadores de la sociedad del espectáculo, del consumo y del mercado, uno de ellos es la red carpet».


Green Carpet: La respuesta artística a la «alfombra roja» | La Moda Dice

Era una simple apreciación personal que expresaba un fondo de decepción porque creía que este proyecto intentaba romper moldes, terminar con estereotipos, dar visibilidad a personas y situaciones realmente fundamentales.

Pero no es lo único:  la frase original habla de "intervenir alfombras rojas  (es decir objetos físicos) con huellas de pintura verde"  . Si hubiera sido "intervenir *la* alfombra roja" (en el sentido de símbolo)  hubiera aceptado_ re-signifier _pero así, en francés, "_re-signifier *des* tapis rouges avec des empreintes de peinture verte_"me resulta totalmente incomprensible.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Era una simple apreciación personal que expresaba un fondo de decepción porque creía que este proyecto intentaba romper moldes, terminar con estereotipos, dar visibilidad a personas y situaciones realmente fundamentales.


Y lo es, Athos, que él diga "intervenir alfombras rojas" en vez de "intervenir *la* alfombra roja" no cambia absolutamente nada.

Como bien dice la lengua española, no hay que dar por el pito más que lo que el pito vale.


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> evidentemente aquí no vale _re-signifier:_


Pues… no, para empezar, porque no hay un verbo sino un sustantivo. Ahí cabría “manipulation” y hasta “intervention”.


Athos de Tracia said:


> Si hubiera sido "intervenir *la* alfombra roja" (en el sentido de símbolo) hubiera aceptado_ re-signifier_


Comprendo esto y por eso —además de lo señalado sobre la filosofía y el cometido del proyecto— decía antes que a lo mejor había que buscar un verbo que representase mejor la naturaleza de la intervención. Pero bueh… donde manda capitán… 😅


totor said:


> Como bien dice la lengua española, no hay que dar por el pito más que lo que el pito vale.


Y como diría Allouch: salud mental es pasar a otra cosa, así que yo no le daría más vueltas.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Y lo es, Athos, que él diga "intervenir alfombras rojas" en vez de "intervenir *la* alfombra roja" no cambia absolutamente nada.
> 
> Como bien dice la lengua española, no hay que dar por el pito más que lo que el pito vale.



La verdad, y como se dice por aquí,   a mí plin" pero que en español  intervenir imágenes o cuadros o alfombras rojas o cualquier objeto mediante cualquier técnica conduzca a su eventual resignificación -lo que no niego- no significa que se pueda traducir "intervenir" por _re-signifier_. 

Es más:



> *Intervenir sur* un objet matériel – artefact, objet d’art, œuvre d’art – conduit à modifier le regard que le spectateur lui porte. C’est une évidence de le rappeler sans pour autant que l’on s’interroge sur les processus qui accompagnent cette *transformation*, qu’elle se fasse discrètement ou conduise à un changement radical de l’objet.  /QUOTE]
> PTR 3000 Séminaire : sciences historiques et études du patrimoine - Département des sciences historiques


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Para mí, el problema de "re-signifier" es que se pierde por completo la _específica actividad de resignificación _que es una _intervención_. Caemos en una generalidad difusa. Mirar un cuadro famoso, _La persistencia de la memoria_, por ejemplo, es en cierto modo resignificarlo -cada nueva mirada "resignifica", recrea sentido, recontextualiza, etc.- ¡sin que eso implique que haya una _intervención _de/sobre la obra!


----------



## swift

Bueno, ya quedó: “intervenir sur”.  Pero ¡ojo!, que este “intervenir sur” no siempre casa con el concepto que aquí se discute:


> « Je suis présent pour les accompagner dans l’équilibre et la disposition du tableau. Il n’y a rien de plus frustrant pour la création, rien de plus agressif que quelqu’un qui intervient sur le tableau d’un autre. Chacun a son style, son vécu, son ressenti. Je ne suis là que pour conseiller, que pour transmettre. »
> 
> « La peinture est une passion vitale »


Sé que quienes participamos en esta discusión lo tenemos claro, pero es para que conste para futuras consultas en caso de que alguien se tope con este otro modo de intervención.



Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Mirar un cuadro famoso, _La persistencia de la memoria_, por ejemplo, es en cierto modo resignificarlo -cada nueva mirada "resignifica", recrea sentido, recontextualiza, etc.- ¡sin que eso implique que haya una _intervención _de/sobre la obra!


Disculpá, León. No había visto tu comentario —escribimos simultáneamente—. Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con esto que decís: ¡faltaría más! Pero estás obviando que la frase que nos trajo Totor no está desnuda de contexto: si se usa ”resignifier”, eso que exponés queda expresado con el resto de la oración: con huellas, etc.

De todas maneras, creo que ya queda descartado “resignifier” —al igual que los menos adecuados “manipuler” y “transfigurer”—. “Intervenir sur” parece ser una mejor solución. 

¡Solo queda una tarea pendiente: transformar el mundo! 😅 A ver cuántas alfombras verdes (contaminantes) lo consiguen.


----------

